# Programmierweise bei Webframeworks - Nervt es euch auch?



## JanHH (18. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

was mir auffällt.. die "neue Art" zu programmieren, wenn man mit Webframeworks arbeitet, unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich von der "gewohnten", und sie gefällt mir nicht besonders gut.

Bisher hatte man eine (nich wirklich, aber ihr wisst was ich meine) Quellcodedatei, in der man einzelne, längere Funktionen, die die Login abbildeten, programmierte.

Mit JSF+JPA+Seam hat man viele viele kleine Dateien, und um irgendeine neue Sache zu integrieren, ändert man in jeder ein bisschen. Ein paar Zeilen Code in der xhtml-Datei, eine neue Entity-Bean, eine neue Stateful-Bean, ein paar Zeilen in der pages.xhtml, ein paar Annotationen irgendwo. Finde das total zerfasert und unübersichtlich. Klar, es ist effizient und man schafft eine Menge, aber es ist keine angenehme Art zu programmieren mehr..

Gehts noch anderen Leute so?


----------



## SlaterB (18. Sep 2009)

wenn man eine Datenbank-basierte Anwendung mit graphischer Oberfläche schreibt, ist es kaum anders,
neue DB-Tabelle, Pojos, Hibernate-Mapping, in der GUI ein neues Panel, paar Listener, Logiklassen neu oder um einzelne Methoden erweitern usw.

das liegt eher an der Größe der Anwendung als an Frameworks oder Web-Ausrichtung


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2009)

Kenne jetzt SEAM nicht aus Erfahrung, aber bei JBoss 4.0.5.GA, EJB2.1 und Hibernate  war es schlimmer 

An sich sind "längere Funktionen" keine gute Sache.
Aber wie SlaterB schon sagte, liegt in der Natur der Sache, speziell bei Mehrschichtigen Anwendugen, habe manche Änderungen eben Auswirkungen aus alle Schichten, daraus resultiert eben die Notwendigkeit, alle Schichten zu ändern.


----------



## JanHH (19. Sep 2009)

Aber macht doch keinen Spaß mehr!

Aber es hat ja auch niemand behauptet, das Arbeit Spaß macht..


----------



## Noctarius (20. Sep 2009)

Fang mal mit OSGi an


----------

